# output transformer color codes for VM



## Jimmy Stratmore

Hi everyone. My name is Jimmy Stratmore. I am a huge Deep Purple/Rainbow fan. I also love Blacmore's Night. Ritchie Blackmore IS my favorite guitar hero. I also love classic metal from the 70's & 80's. Black Sabbath,Led Zep,Judas Priest,Iron Maiden,Van Halen,Scorpions,etc. I just bought not too long ago a Vintage Modern. I'd like to change the output transformer. Can anyone help me out with the color codes? Where can I get them? Thank you very much,rock on, and have a great day P.S. I play in a New York Purple/Rainbow tribute band called "MISTREATED." I also have some Marshall rack mounted power amps that I might be interested in selling in the near future.


----------



## Micky

Why do you wanna change the OT? Is there something wrong with it?


----------



## jcmjmp

Get the schematics for the VM and the wiring diagram should clue you in as to what goes where on the OT.


----------



## Jimmy Stratmore

Hey Micky, there is no need for comments like ignorance. You obviously don't know about the most important component in any tube amplifier. You should do some research. Check out Mercury Magnetics if you like. Why do you think that some of the Marshall amps back in the good old days sounded better than others? Most amp manufacturers cut corners because it's all about how much more money they can make as opposed to making a better product. You hear good things and bad things about Marshalls in the last 25 years. Get back to me if you like so we can chat some more. It's always good to talk to fellow Marshall players to share information and tricks of the trade. Take care.


----------



## Micky

Sorry, but it was not meant that way at all. I am seriously looking at one for purchase, and was only wondering why you would wanna change it.
I was curious if you were after something special, or if the originals ran hot or there was some other problem.

Believe me no disrespect was intended at all. Just curiosity. Maybe my sig set you off or something, but I was only asking.

And I know about amplifiers. Try wiring up a couple 4-1000a's or maybe some 3-500z's. Personally my favorite are Svetlana 572b's. There are real amps.

All I wanted to know is if you had a problem. Sorry, again no disrespect.


----------



## Jimmy Stratmore

Hey Micky,no problem. When is it a good time to chat. I will gladly help you out.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey Jimmy. Good to see another Strat man in the forum. Welcome.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jimmy your biggest problem I see is that The VM uses KT66's which narrows what Transformers you can use other than a MM replacement. I'm not crazy about MM's stuff from the standpoint, that their stuff tends to flavor everything MODERN. Assuming that the wires hook up the same: Primary Start/Finish and center Tap on one side / Secondaries plus common on the other. You may be able to use a Transformer from a 45/100 with the proper Primary Impedance for KT66's. OR You could use a 100w Plexi Transformer, (like a C1998 Designed for the lower 3200K EL34 impedance), then mis-Match the Cab impedence 8Ohm Output to 16 Ohm Cab. That way the OT Primary would see 6400K or so suitable for 6L6's/KT66's. I believe you also will want the NFB circuit hooked up to the 8 ohm Tap.

HOWEVER, I'm Not a TECH so check with JON, JOEY, JCMJMP, MAJOR NUTT, or PAOLO to see if this should work.

Those C1998 and C2668 Dagnall Absolutely KILL. Check with Marstran or Metro Amp for availability.

BTW, Welcome to the forum.

 TWIN


----------



## TwinACStacks

Vintage Modern Schematics:

http://forum.metroamp.com/download/file.php?id=6539

http://forum.metroamp.com/download/file.php?id=6536

http://forum.metroamp.com/download/file.php?id=6537

 TWIN


----------



## MartyStrat54

Did TWIN get you squared away? If not, you can always start a thread.


----------



## Jimmy Stratmore

Hey Marty,thank u for the welcome. Sorry I haven't been online much lately. Working a lot and fixing guitars sfter work. Also playing in a band. Keep in touch my Strat brother. Fender is great firepower in the right hands!


----------



## Jimmy Stratmore

Het Twin,thank u for the welcome also. The MM I purchased recently might be defective. Doesn't sound good at all. The VM has no bottom at all. They tell me It is possible that some resistors might have to be changed in conjunction with O/T upgrade. Have to go back to my tech,I think there is a problem with the bias circuit on one side. Tube on far right is running away again. I'll keep u posted. Thank u once again.


----------

